# Word of the Day: Equanimity



## Aunt Marg (Jul 11, 2020)

*Equanimity: *A state of psychological stability and composure which is undisturbed by experience of, or exposure to emotions, pain, or other phenomena that may cause others to lose the balance of their mind. Mental calmness, composure, and evenness of temper, especially in a difficult situation.
"she accepted both the good and the bad with equanimity".

*Running out of time and facing certain death, the underwater cave diver maintained her equanimity and continued searching for a way out*.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 11, 2020)

There are many times when feeling grateful, loved, and confident I have _*equanimity*_.


----------



## Matrix (Jul 11, 2020)

When that moment comes, I hope I can accept it with complete *equanimity*.

Another great choice. @Aunt Marg


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 11, 2020)

So lovely for you do drop-in and post, Ruthanne!

Thank you so much! Love the sentence!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 11, 2020)

Matrix said:


> When that moment comes, I hope I can accept it with complete *equanimity*.
> 
> Another great choice. @Aunt Marg


Thank you, Matrix! 

Super-great sentence as well!


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jul 13, 2020)

My equanimity is maintained by balancing stress-load with occasional frivolity as needed.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jul 14, 2020)

I thought I had good equanimity,,, untill I had to  bring my aged father into our home.


----------

